# Duck and goose ID please



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Came across these two when I went out shooting some wildlife today.

The first is a duck. He/she was with the Mallards but was quite a bit smaller. Their bill was also quite a bit shorter than a Mallards. I have looked on the RSPB website but had no luck.











The second I think is a young Canada goose. It was living with a group of Canada geese, no babies to be seen. It had lighter coloured feet and bill. The only thing that has thrown me on this one is that the white face markings are slightly bigger and closer to the eye than the others I saw










Thanks


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

That first one looks like a cross between a mallard and some other farm duck or similar.

The goose looks like a young Canada to me. :2thumb:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

The goose is a hybrid most likely canada x greylag ,


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

andyh75 said:


> The goose is a hybrid most likely canada x greylag ,


Thanks Andy, that would make sense actually. The only thing I could think of was it being young but when I looked back at the pics and saw that the white markings were bigger and that the goose itself was the same size as the rest it didn't seem right to me.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The duck looks like a Call Duck, a domestic breed of duck that come in many colours, including the Mallard marked.


----------



## Lethalinjection-x (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll second the call duck suggestion. 
&That hybrid has such a cute face!


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes you are right. I keep ducks and that is a male blue fawn call duck. Not looking his best since they are just getting their new feathers in just now.


----------

